# Lyle Beer Bottle



## Dale (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw this in a consignment store in Austin, and I knew I had to have it. I do not collect english beer bottles, but this one was just too neat to pass up. It is a 2 gallon Lyle's Unrivalled Brewed Ginger Beer from Turnbridge Wells. It is 18.5" tall without the top. The top is ceramic with inside screw threads. The bottle weighs about 20lbs. I tried to do some reasearch on the internet, but I couldn't find any info on the 2 gallon bottle. So, if anyone out there has any info on it, please pass it along. Thanks, Dale


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 15, 2010)

Now that is one nice stoneware jug.  I Like it.  Looks to have had a spout at the bottom like a ice tea jug.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 15, 2010)

I didn't find much either.  Maybe an inquire to the town iteslf?  They may have a history center or something.

 http://www.visittunbridgewells.com/


----------



## Dale (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, Poison_Us I googled the name of the town but found no info on the bottle. I was wanting to know if any one had ever seen one sell on ebay,and what it sold for that might give me an idea of how rare they are. Thanks,Dale


----------



## peejrey (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting......
 You know my Great-Great-Great-Great-Great-Great-Great-Great-Grandfather, was a Lyle.
 The originated from Scotland too.
 Maybe he supplied the town their beer..........[8|]


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 16, 2010)

I have found a few references to your bottle on places that were selling stuff...but when I go to that link, it's not there.  Must be old links floating about...


----------

